# Snow Goose Guide in Utah



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

I am looking for a guided snow goose hunt in Utah this spring.
Are any of you aware of any opportunities?

Thanks!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

I hunt the lesser of the lesser snow goose and have been very successful. I'll take you to my secret spot, for the right price.

Here's a photo of one coming into my spread last spring.

[attachment=0:23nudhf9]913361674_79ebc609c0.jpg[/attachment:23nudhf9]

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist, any ridicule you think I may deserve is probably warranted.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I wonder if spending your money in another state might be smarter. With competition for guides in other states it may be cheaper for you to travel somewhere. I can gaurentee you there will be a whole lot more birds to shoot. I hope someone can help you out though. PM Travis aka Bullockoutdoors. If anyone would know its him. Good luck!!


----------



## springbowhunt (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, and very good advice on the out of state hunt.

My freezer is full of the lesser lesser...so I will pass on that hunt. lol


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

Where the hunt has never been open here in Utah I would be very cautious going out with someone that claimed they could put you on the birds, because when it comes down to it they really don't know because no one has ever hunted utah for snow geese. Even if someone has a field that is getting pounded by snow geese they have no way of knowing how the birds will react under pressure. You might get a shot at one group of snow geese and have that be the flight for the day. You know as much about hunting snow geese in Utah as anyone out there. We have several properties locked up right in the sweet spot in corrine, but I am still skeptical about how the hunt will be.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I agree with captain. I also have a chance to hunt the majority of the land in corinne and north of Salt Creek but i'm not gettin too excited about it. It will be a good learning experience more than serious huntin i think.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

If I were going to pay for a snow goose hunt I'd go out of state for it. That being said there were a couple of different guys over on the Utah Refuge Forum looking for guys to join their hunting parties for spring snows.

Here's a link

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... p?t=685539


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

its going to be a mess in corinne....the sherrif will be busy, most people arent going to have the right permission for the right fields.... good luck to all. I dont know of any guides yet... just hope you dont have a late spring or nobody going to get any birds...


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

stuckduck said:


> its going to be a mess in corinne....the sherrif will be busy, most people arent going to have the right permission for the right fields....


+1

i know a few farmers who are locking their land down to just themselves. was told by one farmer that all he will do is end up kicking all kinds of people off his land becuase most dont ask they just find a field and go for it. should be interesting. if the wife wasnt going to have a kid near that hunt i would go out of state again. that is where you will find the better hunting!


----------



## kingfish (Sep 10, 2007)

honkerfool said:


> I agree with captain. I also have a chance to hunt the majority of the land in corinne and north of Salt Creek but i'm not gettin too excited about it. It will be a good learning experience more than serious huntin i think.


boy you must know everyone to have the ability to hunt the Majority of land in corinne!!?? that is alot of land you have access to. or is a few fields the majority??

just playing with ya!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I wonder how many seagulls will be mistaken for snows? :mrgreen:


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

*Hopefully ALL of them! * :mrgreen:


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

kingfish said:


> by kingfish on Jan 10, '09, 2:50
> honkerfool wrote:
> I agree with captain. I also have a chance to hunt the majority of the land in corinne and north of Salt Creek but i'm not gettin too excited about it. It will be a good learning experience more than serious huntin i think.
> 
> ...


I'd figure about 75% of the land in west corinne. I was up there on saturday and there were tons of guys drivin around askin us if snow geese come into the fields and which fields would be the best to hunt. So it is going to be interesting. My advice to guys is to stay away from there unless you have permission because they will be out writing tickets in full force.


----------

